# Can't Buy Celsius Herbicide in Texas



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

I've been wanting to purchase Celsius but whenever I attempt to purchase on line, the site advises that the product cannot be shipped/sold in Texas. What gives?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Are you sure the supplier is not just out of stock? (ie, do your own and that pest solutions website)


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

Not as far as I can ascertain. They show to have it in stock, and I have looked at many web-sites. I thought maybe it had something to do with having to be a licensed something or another. If you have been able to purchase, please let me know.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

I wasn't able to get it shipped to Texas when I ordered it through Amazon, but I just received my order when I placed it through https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com/products/celsius-wg-herbicide-10-oz


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

gregorywilliams100 said:


> Not as far as I can ascertain. They show to have it in stock, and I have looked at many web-sites. I thought maybe it had something to do with having to be a licensed something or another. If you have been able to purchase, please let me know.


I am having to re-up on Celsius and Blindside and experienced the same thing. Doyourown website says Celsius is out of stock. I was not sure why it could not ship to my location, but I just went to another reputable site and found some. I actually just ordered Celsius from a seller on Ebay; they had it marked down to $99.


----------



## gardencityboy (Mar 8, 2018)

I recently bought it from here. No issues shipping to TX https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsuppl...bIARaNV5m-5G1peUoIAm_M1pGSBPbV4caAoUsEALw_wcB


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

"Cheesetoast," thanks much for the link. Case closed, purchased and shown as accepted!


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

"Gardencityboy," just bought it from the place you linked, thanks.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

My local SiteOne has it as of yesterday. I think its an Amazon issue because I ran into it yesterday as well.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> gregorywilliams100 said:
> 
> 
> > Not as far as I can ascertain. They show to have it in stock, and I have looked at many web-sites. I thought maybe it had something to do with having to be a licensed something or another. If you have been able to purchase, please let me know.
> ...


I purchased a bottle on ebay a couple of weeks ago and the seller shipped it in a regular envelop. The package was very damaged and USPS had to seal it in some kind of ziplock bag. It didn't seem to effect the bottle thankfully. 
I ended up spraying my yard yesterday and noticed May 2017 on the bottle. I tried to ask in another thread what that date meant because it looks like to me that they sold me old Celsius and I'm sure this stuff has a shelf life.


----------

